# QUESTION - CRUZ?



## wesleywax

I have 2 solo barric subs, but only one mono amp and I just bought a new dual box. Would it be ok to put both subs in the box, and only hook up one?

PS: I didnt put this in car stereo cause I need an answer right now.

Thanks


----------



## wesleywax

TTT


----------



## JeremyD

It will be ok if the subs are in seperate chambers sealed off from one another.


----------



## S10lifted

Why don't you run both subs off the one amp? Run them in parallel. Positive-positive and negative-negative. If the subs are 4 ohm then that would be a 2 ohm load and just make sure amp is 2 ohm stable.


----------



## wesleywax

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Sep 13 2003, 10:06 AM
> *Why don't you run both subs off the one amp? Run them in parallel. Positive-positive and negative-negative. If the subs are 4 ohm then that would be a 2 ohm load and just make sure amp is 2 ohm stable.*


 Hmm...I never thought of that,I suck with that shit, can you kinda explain more?


----------



## wesleywax

Ok. Here is a diagram I made. Please save the picture, and open it in paint and show me how to run the speaker wires to the subs.

The amp is a JBL 600.1 Mono Amp.

I want to run two subs off the amp til I buy another amp. I want to do this without fucking things up.

The amp says it does 600.1 at 2 ohms...










Please Help


----------



## enough_talkin

what impedence are the subs?......dual 2 ohm voice coils?


----------



## wesleywax

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Sep 15 2003, 10:01 AM
> *what impedence are the subs?......dual 2 ohm voice coils?*


 DUAL 4 OHMS

I wired them in parallel so they are at 2 ohm


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

keep the speakers wired like they are... 

then take the positive from the amp, got to the positive of the first speaker, take the negative from the first speaker, to the positive of the second speaker, then the negative of the second speaker, to the negative of the amp.

this should create a 4 ohm load at the amp..


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

or, wire the voice coils in parallel (P-P/ N-N)
creating an 8 ohm load at each speaker, 

then wire from the amp to the speakers in parallel (P-P/ N-N), and you will see a 4 ohm load that way also..


----------



## wesleywax

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 15 2003, 06:26 PM
> *keep the speakers wired like they are...
> 
> then take the positive from the amp, got to the positive of the first speaker, take the negative from the first speaker, to the positive of the second speaker, then the negative of the second speaker, to the negative of the amp.
> 
> this should create a 4 ohm load at the amp..*


 Whats weird though, is theres 4 outputs on the amp, but says its a mono.

It goes

Negative, Positive, Positive, Negative

Can i just got neg and pos to one speaker, and neg and pos to the other?


----------



## locomaz

> _Originally posted by wesleywax+Sep 15 2003, 05:49 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (wesleywax @ Sep 15 2003, 05:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--216RIDER_@Sep 15 2003, 06:26 PM
> *keep the speakers wired like they are...
> 
> then take the positive from the amp, got to the positive of the first speaker, take the negative from the first speaker, to the positive of the second speaker, then the negative of the second speaker, to the negative of the amp.
> 
> this should create a 4 ohm load at the amp..*


Whats weird though, is theres 4 outputs on the amp, but says its a mono.

It goes

Negative, Positive, Positive, Negative

Can i just got neg and pos to one speaker, and neg and pos to the other?[/b][/quote]
SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN.  

WHAT 216RIDER IS TALKING ABOUT SEEMS TO BE A GOOD IDEA ALSO. PLUS, IT WOULD NOT HURT ANYTHING TO ONLY HOOK UP ONE OF THE SUBS FOR NOW. OR, YOU COULD GO TO HOME DEPOT, SPEND TWENTY BUCKS AND MAKE A TEMPORARY BOX FOR JUST ONE OF YOUR SUBS. THIS IDEA WOULD GET YOU STARTED INTO DOING THINGS FOR YOURSELF, WHICH IS THE BEST THING. IF YOU BUILD IT CORRECT, THEN YOU MIGHT WANT TO BUILD A NEW TWO-SUB BOX WHEN YOU GET THE NEW/ADDITIONAL AMP. THAT WAY, YOU COULD SELL THE BOX THAT YOU HAVE NOW AND HAVE THE SATISFACTION THAT YOU DID YOUR INSTALL YOURSELF. THAT'S MY ADVICE. GOOD LUCK HOMIE.


----------



## enough_talkin

even though it has two sets of speaker outputs its still a mono amp...its all bridged internally...you said it pushes 600 watts in 2 ohm if im correct..so you will honestly probably hit harder with just one sub hooked up running both voice coils in parallel, then just get another amp later on and run the other speaker off it


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

im not about to read all thats shit, but why are you asking cruz?! when has he ever been a car stereo faithfull?


----------



## wesleywax

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Sep 16 2003, 03:38 PM
> *im not about to read all thats shit, but why are you asking cruz?! when has he ever been a car stereo faithfull?*


 Well it was first posted in "off topic" where he is, if you want I can change it to your name, since you are a stereo dude


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

no need i was jus wondering.


----------



## S10lifted

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 15 2003, 05:28 PM
> *or, wire the voice coils in parallel (P-P/ N-N)
> creating an 8 ohm load at each speaker,
> 
> then wire from the amp to the speakers in parallel (P-P/ N-N), and you will see a 4 ohm load that way also..*


 If he wired the voice coils in parallel then it would be 2 ohms not 8. If he wired them in series which would be if he took the positive and jumped it over to the negative on one of the voice coils would be 8 ohms. What I would do is run the voice coils in series and then run the speakers in parallel. That would give you a 4 ohm load at the amp. I would do it like that until you get your second amp.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

ya, i get that whole series/ parallel think mixed up sometimes... 

what do you expect from a crackhead?


----------



## S10lifted

:uh: :0 :biggrin:


----------

